# Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Concurrent with Fibromyalgia - Surprisingly Frequent



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Concurrent with Fibromyalgia - Surprisingly Frequentby Olafur S. Palsson, PsyD, and Donald Moss, PhDImmuneSupport.com07-09-2007 This information is excerpted with kind permission from a highly rated new educational guide to FM management Fibromyalgia: The Complete Guide from Medical Experts and Patients (May 2007, Jones and Bartlett), by Dr. Sharon Ostalecki, PhD.* ___________________ Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a gastrointestinal disorder present in 33% to 77% of individuals with Fibromyalgia.1 This prevalence rate is far higher than the 10% to 15% rate of IBS in the general population.2 This chapter reviews the nature, impact, and treatment of IBS. It also discusses the efforts researchers are making to understand the causes and implications of the surprisingly frequent coexistence of IBS and Fibromyalgia in the same individuals.See the complete article hereCopyright © 2007 ProHealth, Inc.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Great info, Jeff! I guess you've seen the thread I've posted about Cymbalta? I've been taking it since July 2, and so far I'm seeing some positive results on the spasms of IBS. I was diagnosed with Fibro five years ago. This all makes sense.


----------

